# Kiama / Minamurra / Bass Point Sunday AM



## Jeffo (Sep 10, 2006)

Thinking of having a go offshore Sunday morning. No set plan, possible options:

1. Front of Minamurra river off the back of the island
2. Bombo beach / headland
3. Bass Point (launch near the coal loader)

Any interest let me know & we can firm up time / place.

Cheers

Jeffo


----------



## grimo82 (Jan 16, 2007)

Did you head out Jeffo??

I was away from work on friday so only just saw your post. Looks as though there was a fair bit of surf about. Reports from some land based game mates are that plenty of kingies and tuna are being taken off the headlands of late so could be a goer when the swell (and wind) drops.

I headed out the back of the river yesterday arvo and picked 3 nice 45cm+ flatties, and heaps of undersize ones.


----------



## Jeffo (Sep 10, 2006)

Grimo,

I went out at Bass Point, conditions were pretty good, I launched 6.45 into calm seas , the swell picked later in the morning but not too bad.

No luck, I trolled around for quite a while & flicked some pastics as well. Might try Bombo next time.

Let me know if you have an interest. Nice work on the flatties

Cheers

Jeffo


----------

